# [SOLVED] 100% CPU usage after getting a new GPU



## hellox12 (May 1, 2012)

Pretty much I replaced my old Nvidia Geforce 7600 for a Nvidia GT 430, but after I upgraded, my CPU usage was around 10-30% when idle, and 100% when pretty much doing anything. I have tried the svchost.exe fix, disabled automatic updating, and everything else i could dig up on google, but to no avail.

Processor-Intel Core 2 CPU 6400 2.13GHz
Installed Memory- 4GB
OS- Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit SP 1


Sorry in advance if I posted this in the wrong section, new here.

Any help?


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: 100% CPU usage after getting a new GPU*

1. What mobo do you have?
2. Did you uninstall/install the Nvidia drivers?
3. Check the running processes in task manager and let us know what consumes the CPU resources the most.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 100% CPU usage after getting a new GPU*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 100% CPU usage after getting a new GPU*

Check the CPU temps > Hardware Monitor 

Intel heatsinks are know to pop 1 leg up loose and cause the cpu to run hot, which in turn slows the clock speed down to reduce heat.


----------



## hellox12 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: 100% CPU usage after getting a new GPU*

after looking around google for a bit, I found the solution.
Turns out, my computer's power supply was not enough to handle the card.
Thanks anyway for trying.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 100% CPU usage after getting a new GPU*

You're welcome and glad you got the problem resolved.



hellox12 said:


> Turns out, my computer's power supply was not enough to handle the card.


That's one of the reasons we ask that users post their specs.


----------

